

Clojure 1.2 RC3 released - bitsai
http://groups.google.com/group/clojure/browse_thread/thread/c6551e345255bced

======
zephjc
Not much on that link - this has more:
<http://github.com/clojure/clojure/blob/1.2.x/changes.txt>

------
regularfry
Is this an "it's done when it's done"-style release cycle, or is there a
finite number of RCs planned? Given how small the changes per RC seem to be,
surely 1.2 final can't be far off?

